# myODBC 3.51 Not Found



## Lucky (4. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein Problem mit meiner SQL Datenbank. Ich bin dabei, ein WAMP-System aufzusetzen und benutze mySQL 3.23.
Den ODBC Treiber hab ich installiert und finde ihn auch unter WINNT, System32..Doch genau dort gibt die Datenbank an, ihn nicht zu finden..

In meiner my.ini Datei steht folgendes: 

```
[ WinMySQLAdmin]
Server=C:/mysql/bin/mysqld-opt.exe
QueryInterval=10

[ mysqld]
basedir=c:/mysql
datadir=c:/mysql/data
```

Bin echt ratlos - bei meinem Kollegen klappt die gleiche Datenbank ohne Probs - in beiden Fällen arbeiten wir mit Win2000.
Wäre über Tips dankbar.
Viele Grüsse
Lucky


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (15. Februar 2003)

Für Windows2000 brauchst Du doch keine ODBC Treiber zum MySQL benutzen.
Du musst nur MySQL als ein Service von Win2k installieren:

```
C:\Pfad_zu_mysql\bin\>mysqld-nt.exe --install
```

Jetzt kannst Du MySQL mit "NET START mysql" starten.
Alles weitere geh ich davon aus das Du schon weist.

Kleine Hilfe: http://www.mysql.com/documentation/mysql/bychapter/manual_Installing.html#Windows


----------

